# New CarveWright Toy



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I got a Craftsman CarveWright for Christmas and I was wondering if anyone in the 2cool gang has one, or has any experience with one? I played with it a little bit yesterday but I am just getting started.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have seen those but never worked with one. Take some pictures and post them when you get something done with it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ghost....keep us posted on the new toy! Pics when you can please.......gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

No experience either but sure would like to hear how it performs and see some pics of projects......


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I will keep you guys posted when I complete a project. I found some Red fish and Trout patterns on their web site I can buy, so that will most likely be my first project.


----------

